# من لديه فكره عن خط انتاج زيت الطعام



## عبد العزيز الجمل (27 مايو 2009)

الى الساده المهندسين
لى سؤال ارغب فى انشاء خط انتاج زيت عباد الشمس ويكون كامل
لو فى احد من الاخوه عنده معلومه عن هذا الشئى جزاه الله خير
اماكن بيع وتصنيع هذه الخطوط بجمهورية مصر العربيه او خارج مصر


----------



## veto111 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*افضل ماكينات عصر لانتاج زيت الطعام*

السلام عليكم ما عارف اذا كنت مهتم بالموضوع ولا نسيته لان الزمن طال ولكن اذا لديك الرغبة يمكنني ان ارشدك لافضل انواع الاليات من حيث الاسعار و الطاقة الانتاجيه​


----------

